

The Fake Free: Is the Price Right for Open Source Monitoring? - opsviewwalter
https://opsview.com/about-us/blog/fake-free-price-right-open-source-monitoring

======
jlgaddis
_> Usually in the IT monitoring world, there’s very little you can get for
free._

Ironic, considering Opsview has built their entire product on top of software
that anyone can get for free (well, unless you buy Opsview, in which case
they'll charge you a pretty penny for it).

 _> It’s completely free for up to twenty five devices and comes with full
enterprise functionality out of the box, instead of just a base to build off
of._

Also ironic, considering that, for years, Opsview's most popular product
(Opsview Core) was exactly that -- "a base to build off of" \-- until one day
they suddenly decided it was "for test environments" and that my customer
needed to spend USD $6,000/year for their "Enterprise product".

Fortunately, I partially redeemed myself by successfully changing the minds of
two other customers when I found out they were about to do just that.

